# RPM-Abhängigkeiten



## Frankdfe (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe versucht, mir php auf meinem SuSE 9.1-Rechner zu installieren. Das hat mit dem entsprechenden RPM des SuSE-ftp-server auch geklappt. Nun lese ich, dass ich php mit einer bestimmten Option komplieren muss, um auf Oracle-DB's zugreifen zu können. 

Ich lade also das Source-RPM herunter, installiere es, ändere die .spec-Datei und führe 

```
rpm -bb /usr/src/packages/SPECS/php4.spec
```
 aus.Danach meldet mir RPM, dass ca. 70 andere Pakete benötigt werden, um php komplieren zu können.

Kann das sein? Warum wird z.B. apache angezeigt, obwohl es eigentlich installiert ist ? Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen, alle diese Pakete zu installieren?

Gruß

Frank
.


----------



## RedWing (14. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst die Sourcen einfach mit 

```
rpm -i php.src.rpm
```
installieren.

Danach wechselst  du in das Verzeichniss /usr/src/packages/SOURCES
entpackst das dortige Archiv wechelst in den Ordner und compilierst es mittels 
Linux Dreisatz per Hand:


```
./configure --with-oci8 --other-options...
make
make install
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Frankdfe (15. Oktober 2004)

Auch wenn der Oracle-Zugriff noch nicht klappt, kann ich jetzt immerhin mal php kompilieren.

Danke!


----------

